# Hymer 2007 sliding window



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

The sliding window on the nearside of my B504CL has pushed up a rubber piece from the channel that it slides into. Anyone had experience of this and how to get it back in to place, it has rucked up and out of the channel. Does one have to remove the window to do it, if so, how do you do that?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, can't help, but if anybody comes up with an answer, I would like to know as well :roll:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have just done this myself, What I did was to use a cross point screwdriver pushed this into the rubber then pushed the window open and to use the window as a lever worked a treat for me.

Ron


----------



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

Many thanks Ron, that sounds straight- forward enough.


----------



## jbeech (Jun 13, 2012)

Ron,

I am about to try your method this w/e, can you clarify how you get the window past the rubber whilst you have the screwdriver pushed into it. Do you do it in stages and how does the rubber channel stay in place when the window is past it?
Jonathan


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
If you have removed the rubber channel, that is a different game what I did was to put easing oil in the channel place the rubber in the channel then you have to have some sort of hook to pull the rubber part of the way under the window which has some movement up and down due to rubber not being there, this is all when the window is open, once you have the rubber part way you can then slide the window shut, then go onto the cross point driver method I have described.
Hope you can understand my way of doing this and hope it helps. It took me about twenty minutes.

Ron


----------

